# possibly buying a new phone from eBay, but is it worth it?



## Leaf (Apr 29, 2009)

This is it, but Im not sure I understand the term jailbroke...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150341798573&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4522.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D150341798573%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1



I need a new cell phone and this is the type my brother strongly recommends, but I dont know much about them. 

Does anyone have this type?

If I dont get this one should I look for another similar?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

I would NOT get it from ebay. Honestly sounds like someone found it and is now selling it. Or messed it up and is selling it. 

What service do you have? Are you eligible for an upgrade? I know through AT&T you can get it for $199. You also need a bigger media package for it. 

Your best option would be go to the store find one that fits you! That suits your needs.

PS Phone is worth it. I may be getting one as a gift from my family.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

Also a scratch on the screen is NOT good. Trust me I have the iPod touch and you do NOT want scratches on the screen.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm going to let Rob take over, he knows this stuff better than me.



> This is a 2g 8gb Iphone. Comes with the phone, original box, and home charger. Phone is unlocked and jailbroke. Phone works like new, touch screen works flawlessly, home button perfect. Phone does have a scratch on the screen (see picture). It in no way affects how the phone functions. It is purely cosmetic. Scratches and very small dings on back cover. Again all cosmetic.



Ok, few problems here...
"2g" Sounds like an older phone. ATT offers a 3g network. I know the phones straight from the store have 3g access. Meaning? Faster connection to their data network.

"unlocked and jailbroke" I don't know what jailbroke means, but 'unlocked' means it's been hacked. Meaning they're not selling their own phone, but one they found. It was hacked to bypass security codes. Know how you can lock your phone with a pin so no one can get at your info? Well, "unlocking" it bypasses those codes. The phone was, in some way, tampered with. If you experience any trouble with the phone Apple nor ATT would be able to provide support.

Best bet, go to ATT or Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is an authorized ATT retailer.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 29, 2009)

Good points - How do you know to look for these things?

Being very unknowledgeable about phones in general I go through word of mouth a lot but I dont want to be a sucker.

Is there a way to see if phones are legit or not if not buying from a dealer?

I just have a go phone (AT&T) that I buy cards for to refill as needed.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 29, 2009)

I think the phone is out of my price range now, though


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 29, 2009)

Jailbroke:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jailbreak_(iPhone)


----------



## BethM (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree with the other people who have posted. You are better off just going to the ATT store and getting it from them. 

While there are some things I will happily buy from eBay, especially if I can get a good price, there are other things that I would rather buy from a retailer. That way, you know it is brand new, not messed with, not broken, etc. I'm sure there are probably some honest eBay sellers offering quality electronics, but if I'm spending THAT much money on something, I need to be able to trust where it's coming from.

If you don't use ATT for your cell phone service, other carriers offer other touch-screen phones, if that's what you're looking for. Personally, I don't really want to pay the extra monthly charge for the data package that the iPhone requires. iPhones are really nifty, and I'd love to have some of the apps that are available for it, but it really is beyond my phone needs, not worth the extra cost, imo. If you go to your cell phone retailer, they can help you pick out a phone that fits your needs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

Beth look in to the iPod touch. I need a new phone (mine is dying) and I use my iPod for the net. (One Comp two humans). I can't have just any phone trees surround our apartment. I also believe some phones are to much for some people. My grandma has a phone that she paid a couple hundred for and doesn't know how to use!


----------



## BethM (Apr 29, 2009)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Good points - How do you know to look for these things?
> 
> Being very unknowledgeable about phones in general I go through word of mouth a lot but I dont want to be a sucker.
> 
> ...


I still recommend talking to your AT&T retailer. Walmart sells AT&T phones, but has a really limited selection (at least mine does). Best Buy is also an AT&T seller, or you can go to your AT&T store. (My Best Buy has people in the phone section that only work with the phones, so they are pretty good knowing the different plans and phones available. They also work with 3 different phone carriers, so they're not biased towards one company. I don't know if it's like this at all Best Buys, though.)

Just go in and talk to the salesperson about what you need your phone for. Just calling and texting, or do you want more fancy features like a decent camera, or music player; or do you want a Blackberry sort of thing, or an iPhone, which has lots of cool and fun features?

Also, just let them know your budget. There may be specials, or rebates, so you can get a legitimate phone for a little less money.


----------



## BethM (Apr 29, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Beth look in to the iPod touch. I need a new phone (mine is dying) and I use my iPod for the net. (One Comp two humans). I can't have just any phone trees surround our apartment. I also believe some phones are to much for some people. My grandma has a phone that she paid a couple hundred for and doesn't know how to use!


Thanks, I think the iPhones and iPod touches are really cool, but don't really need one. I have a LG Shine, which I think looks cool. I don't really talk on the phone much, or use it for the internet, so it fits my needs. 
I have a Zune for music.
My husband is in IT, so a computer shortage isn't something I have to deal with.

I think my mom has one of the first generation RAZR's, she got it after the second-gen ones came out so I think she got it for free when she renewed her phone plan a few years ago. She'd rather buy a new battery for it than figure out a new different phone that has a hundred features on it!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 29, 2009)

I have an iPhone 3G which I love, but the monthly price is pretty ridiculous, if you ask me. I pay about $85 a month for it on the lowest # of minutes available with 1,500 text messages/month.
That's the older iPhone. Unlocked means you can use it on networks other than AT&T's.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

*I have the second wave of razors when the black ones came out. Almost 4 years old! I just dont like the new razors. Mine the little battery thingy is messed up. Keys are um very well used... I use my phone ALOT! My talk time is... 667:48:16... I will be needing it more when I start doing adoption interviews again. *

*BethM wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Beth look in to the iPod touch. I need a new phone (mine is dying) and I use my iPod for the net. (One Comp two humans). I can't have just any phone trees surround our apartment. I also believe some phones are to much for some people. My grandma has a phone that she paid a couple hundred for and doesn't know how to use!
> ...


----------



## Leaf (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I guess I have a lot of research to do. I can't believe how expensive some phones are though.

My refillable phone costs more than Im comfortable with now and I hate having to watch how full it is so I dont have calls die on me, but I dont need anything too fancy.

The phone I was looking at in this auction is just crazy in price but I guess someone will be happy with it.

I really cant see myself paying so much for a phone.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok the other phone Im looking at is a Samsung Eternity. Does anyone have one of those?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I have an LG Shine, which I love. And it was free! They had this model as one of the AT&T choices at Walmart.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 30, 2009)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Well, I guess I have a lot of research to do. I can't believe how expensive some phones are though.
> 
> My refillable phone costs more than Im comfortable with now and I hate having to watch how full it is so I dont have calls die on me, but I dont need anything too fancy.
> 
> ...




Sound like your be ordering a new plan contract correct me if I am wrong.

In that case go to the retailer and asked what phones are free with new sign up. You doors are wide open if your getting a new plan they have so many promotions that you can get just about any phone fora cheap price.

With T-Mobile I have 5 people on my plan and T-Mobile at home and pay about 250 bucks. Unlimited text message. All the phones have full internet free nights and weekends 2000 day timeminutes but we dont go over 500 cause we have the five faves also. Which is great. Erroll does get a 15% discount for state employee.

So they have state employee discounts

Everyone I talk to tells me thats a good deal. So its about 55 bucks a person. Thats what yuo pay at cricket every month. I love it and thats less then some of crickets plans.

T-Mobile rocks we have been with them for 4 years with only one problem with a phone we ordered. And you get a upgrade once a year


----------



## BethM (Apr 30, 2009)

Buying a phone from anyone other than a dealer is just asking for trouble. There's no way to tell who is honest and who isn't, and leaves you with absolutely no recourse if the phone is misrepresented.


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 30, 2009)

Try to go to an AT&T store if use AT&T or Bestbuy. While Wal-mart is awesome for somethings for cell phones its hit or miss. We were burned big time. Gave them a 2nd chance. Got burned the 2nd time. There will NOT be a 3rd error from them. First time they somehow took off the unlimitted internet. Thank heavens AT&T looked at our account history and honored that we had it or I'd have had a HUGE bill. (Hubby is a trucker and uses it for mapquest and email when on the road). Second time we found out that they had forgotten to insure one of our phones. Again thank heavens AT&T looked at history and was willing to honor that the phone should have been insured. Also we were sold a phone there that did not work properly and when questioned was told "go to the manufacturer". So guess there were three episodes. I now only deal with AT&T stores themselves.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the LG Chocolate, I think 2nd gen? Blue Ice? Anyway, I LOVE it, great phone and cool looking.

Personally, I don't like iPhones. They're big and kinda slow and...eh. Just not good experiences with them.


----------



## degrassi (May 2, 2009)

I bought my brother a blackberry pearl off ebay back when they first came out. It was half the price to buy it off ebay so he thought the risk was worth it. I found one that was still new in the box, with all the manuals, even the receipt from when they bought it so it was still covered under warrenty. 

When buying phones on ebay you have to make sure it will work with your network, that it isn't hacked/jailbroke(unless you want that) and that its in good condition or covered under warrenty. 

You can find some great deals on ebay but you have to becareful too. Ask the seller lots of questions.


----------

